# Refractory Cement



## jmdlcar (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a question about Melting Kiln Gas Furnace. How thick should the walls be to hold the heat in? I want to use Refractory Cement.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 26, 2021)

You can build a small trash can furnace for about $100. That's weed burner (Harbor Freight), Kawool (Online), cut down galvanized trash can (Lowes) and all.
Here's one i built a few years back, before i built a big one. You can melt a little or a few lbs of silver at a time if need be.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks Palladium you gave me a great and best idea.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 26, 2021)

How thick was the kaowool?


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 26, 2021)

Would be OK to use?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-Propane-Torch-Weed-Burner-Ice-Snow-Melter-Flame-Dragon-Wand-Igniter-US/303894808465?hash=item46c18ac791:gcoAAOSwsOFgMvs5


----------



## Palladium (Feb 26, 2021)

2 in Kaowool.
You can get the weed burner at Harbor Freight for about $20


----------

